# Aitel/Döbel zubereiten



## Carpmen (21. November 2011)

Hallo 

Da ich zur zeit viele Aitel fange würde mich mal interresieren wie ihr die zubereitet .

Macht ihr die im ganzen oder Filitiert ihr die Fische 

Danke schon mal


----------



## Ein_Angler (21. November 2011)

*AW: Aitel/Döbel zubereiten*

Im ganzen, den beim filetieren habe ich zuviel verschnitt, und so eine gute krustige Haut ist auch was leckeres.


----------



## Endmin (21. November 2011)

*AW: Aitel/Döbel zubereiten*

Hey,

also bei mir ist es schon lange her als ich den letzten Döbel mit nach Hause genommen habe, aber als leckeren Fisch habe ich den nicht in Erinnerung. Aber falls du den machen willst, dann würde ich Fischküchchen versuchen, also das gleiche wie Frikadellen nur mit Fisch, machen viele ja auch mit Weißfischen und die sollen ganz okay sein! #6

gruß Tim


----------



## Lenoc (21. November 2011)

*AW: Aitel/Döbel zubereiten*

Also Döbel kann richtig geil schmecken hatte im Sommer nen 55er mitgenommen filetiert und die dann in etwa 10cm stücke geschnitten schön scharf gewürzt in Mehl gewendet und scharf angebraten^^ 

war ein Geschmackserlebnis


----------



## Steff-Peff (21. November 2011)

*AW: Aitel/Döbel zubereiten*

Fischchips ! :vik:
Habe ich mal bei einem Bekannten probieren dürfen ... genial !
Schau mal hier:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/oktober05_rezept.htm

Hoffe, es ist ok, dass ich den Link einfüge. 
Liebe Mods, falls nicht, bitte entfernen.

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## Carpmen (22. November 2011)

*AW: Aitel/Döbel zubereiten*

Danke schonmal für Die Antworten und Anregungen das mit den fischchips hört sich sehr lecker an


----------



## Kretzer83 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Aitel/Döbel zubereiten*

Döbel schmeckt sehr gut. Störend sind halt die viele Gräten!!



Ein paar Methoden kamen ja schon, hier was ich meist mache:

Filets runter schneiden, Bauchgräten wegschneiden, dann alle 5 mm mit einem scharfen Messer von der Bauchseite bis fast auf die Haut schneiden. Dadurch werden die Y-Gräten klein geshcnitten und man merkt sie beim Essen nicht mehr.
(Man muss das Filet weder in der Länge noch in der Breite überall schneiden, sondern nur da wo Gräten sind. Aber dass lässt sich am besten durch rumprobieren feststellen.)

Die Filets dann einfach würzen und in Mehrl wenden, und dann in Schmalz braten.

Geht auch mit Karpfen, Brachsen usw... Fisch sollte halt so groß sein, dass es sich lohnt.

Versucht es mal, ist wirklich leicht und klappt prima!


----------



## Teimo (14. August 2018)

*AW: Aitel/Döbel zubereiten*

Ich weis das der Thread schon älter ist aber ich wollte einfach ein positives Feedback zum Verspeißen von Aiteln / Döbeln geben.

Habe heut einen 50er mitgenommen filetiert (Geräten ziehen und alle 3 mm einschneiden) und in eine Marinade aus Salz, Pfeffer, Curry, Paprikapulver, Zitrone, Sojasauce, Essig, Öl, Kräuter und Knoblauch eingelegt. Das ganze war dann 2 Stunde im Kühlschrank, danach wurden die Filets paniert (Mehl, Ei, Semmelbrösel) und frittiert. 

War wirklich sehr sehr lecker. In Geschmack und der Festigkeit ähnlich Kabeljau. 

Habe davor glaub ich seit 5 Jahren keinen Aitel mehr mitgenommen #q


----------



## Fragezeichen (15. August 2018)

*AW: Aitel/Döbel zubereiten*

Habe ich irgendwann mal Fischfrikadellen mit gemacht um mich nicht mit den Gräten beschäftigen zu müssen. Ich fands ganz lecker, hat aber viel stärkeres Eigenaroma als Kabeljau, muss man mögen.

Zumindest erinnere ich mich an starkes Eigenaroma, ist schon länger her. Fällt vielleicht mariniert mit den ganzen Beigaben nicht so auf, hatte die Frikadellen bewusst möglichst neutral gehalten (glaube Salz, Pfeffer, Zwiebel), weil ich wissen wollte wie der Fisch an sich schmeckt.


----------

